# Sanctum Fortis



## Arturas (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Few moths ago I composed this and few days ago corrected it a little. Music talks about darkness of the secret.. Made with EWQLSO Gold, EWQL Bosendorfer PMI 290 and some ah mods of choirs(there is lyrics wrote for choirs anyway) - it's all libraries I have. Of corse it's mock up only. And don't feel shy - any comments are welcome! o-[][]-o 

Here it is: http://www.box.net/shared/7ovmpjbdii


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 21, 2010)

Love it. Great writing. I think it's a bit flat eq-wise, and feel it needs some woodwinds to help fill out the sound, but otherwise sounds really really good. Good job!

Cheers.


----------



## Arturas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for feedback RiffWraith, there is woodwinds and more brass in this piece, but I had a very problem on exporting some instruments.. :|


----------



## tslesicki (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice! I think that there's something missing in the bottom when the staccato comes in. Otherwise it's really really good!

What problem did you have with the export? Maybe we can help you out.

T.


----------



## tslesicki (Sep 22, 2010)

This is a trick that works for me: before bouncing delete the tracks that will not be bounced. Bounce and then undo. The whole export process takes less time and there are no problems with the files whatsoever.

T.


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 22, 2010)

the problem you can solve by learn to Record your music Realtime
into your DAW or into Soundforge or so.

about the song: i love it , it has something zimmeresk that i love.
Question: the delayed drums in the start how did you do them?


----------



## Arturas (Sep 22, 2010)

tslesicki, Thank YOU! o-[][]-o


----------



## Arturas (Sep 22, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> the problem you can solve by learn to Record your music Realtime
> into your DAW or into Soundforge or so.
> 
> about the song: i love it , it has something zimmeresk that i love.
> Question: the delayed drums in the start how did you do them?



Thanks for commenting twinsinmind, 

Something zimmeresk? - what exactly?
The delayed drums - oh, doing it was really fun! The delayed drums it is mixed orchestral cybal. I reverse it, cutted in a lot of pieces and dublicated with a lot of Eq sets, after that was playing with master sounding of it and after that putted a reverb... That's it o/~


----------



## tslesicki (Sep 22, 2010)

Arturas @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> tslesicki, Thank YOU! o-[][]-o



You're welcome  Post the music when you have all tracks exported and mixed!


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 22, 2010)

i mean that somethings in this song have the Hans Zimmer style

Especially the beginning is very similar to Inception , and other parts
remind me on Da vinci Code..... Chevalier des Sangreal by example

Great work but it seems you are really inspired by him

btw: can you tell us which instruments you used.


----------



## Arturas (Sep 22, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> i mean that somethings in this song have the Hans Zimmer style
> 
> Especially the beginning is very similar to Inception , and other parts
> remind me on Da vinci Code..... Chevalier des Sangreal by example
> ...



Oh, I can't understand why you hear similarities... My theme was composed many time before the Inception was done, and before I heard Da Vinci Soundtrack and I can prove it easily.. And what can I say about Inception soundtrack - Hans hasn't inspiration for it I think - it's really unprofessional.. The idea of that soundtrack was mixed Pearl Harbor wibe and Da Vinci Code longing style by my ear, but this work of Hans didn't work for me well - when I was sitting in cinema I even didn't know that this is music by Hans, so in cinema hall I thought that it's a work of somebody who trying to be like Hans, but when I saw that it's soundtrack by Hans I was very disappointed - "*HANS DO YOU LOSING YOUR INSPIRATION AFTER SO MANY YEARS OF COMPOSING FOR FILMS OR YOU HAVE SOME YOUNG PEOPLE WHO ARE WORKING FOR YOU AND DOING YOUR JOBS UNPROFESSIONAL!!!???*"... Hans wrote a lot of beautiful music in his life, but I feel something wrong and not honest happening in his career right now...

Sanctus Fortis wrote with really deep musical idea to make something new - to mix film music felling and classical music, symphony technics in one object, but not for only 5.41min. but for whole 2hours. Sanctum Fortis is only cutting from long long musical book... Mostly music of Hans is exposure music and mine isn't. I'm not a fan of Hans and I don't have any inspiration from his music - I hear a lot of issues and monotonous in his music. He don't composing with so deep idea or complicated technics - I do... Hans everytime wanted to become a composer and he reach this goal(applause) - I respect him for what he done! But I don't want to become a composer, I was born composer who start write music from most complicated forms in classical music(fugues, waltzes, etc.) - I wasn't trying to wrò×   èÂ×   èÃ×   èÄ×   èÅ×   èÆ×   èÇ×   èÈ×   èÉ×   èÊ×   èË×   èÌ×   èÍ×   èÎ×   èÏ×   èÐ×   èÑ×   èÒ×   èÓ×   èÔ×   èÕ×   èÖ×   è××   èØ×   èÙ×   èÚ×   èÛ×   èÜ×   èÝ×   èÞ×   èß×   èà×   èá×   èâ×   èã×   èä×   èå×   èæ×   èç×   èè×   èé×   èê×   èë×   èì×   èí×   èî×   èï×   èð×   èñ×   èò×   èó×   èô×   èõ×   èö×   è÷×   èø×   èù×   èú×   èû×   èü×   èý×   èþ×   èÿ×   è ×   è×   è×   è×   è×   è×   è×   è×   è×   è	×   è
Ø   èØ   èØ   è Ø   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   èØ   è


----------



## twinsinmind (Sep 23, 2010)

hey :D don't take it as an offence

you should see it as a compliment.

But i'll tell you the similarities: the celli motifs. the drums i mentioned in the beginning. 
i am a big fan of Hans , so i will not discuss or argue about how you feel about his work. Cos that would be endless.

i just wanted you to say that i like your mockup, would love to hear it when its
orchestrated with real choirs

you have not a ugly character, though i find it a very strong of you to say that hans zimmer is not born a composer and you are.
From all i heard of demos on the forum: i really think you can learn alot of these guys. And maybe be open for critics, as i think everyone benefits from critics


> any music school or academy can't teach me because I knew everything about music and it's magic,



hehe okay i am sure you can learn alot my friend believe me,
this is a far too big statement for a 20 years old to say


----------



## tslesicki (Sep 23, 2010)

Arturas @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> twinsinmind @ Wed Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > i mean that somethings in this song have the Hans Zimmer style
> ...



Wow, this is a huge statement! :D If I can suggest something... Don't tell people you're genius. Even when you are one. They just won't treat you seriously.
o-[][]-o 

T.


----------



## Arturas (Sep 23, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> you have not a ugly character, though i find it a very strong of you to say that hans zimmer is not born a composer and you are.
> From all i heard of demos on the forum: i really think you can learn alot of these guys. And maybe be open for critics, as i think everyone benefits from critics



Thanks twinsinmind for your comment,

Yes, Hans is not born a composer - he said by himself that every time he wanted to become a composer. If he were born a composer he even don't talk like that! The fact is that dreams comes true after a lot of working and seeking. Most important to know exactly what you want to do in your life and if you don't let anybody to bring you down, but any price will go your way it is the fact that you will reach your goal! After long and productive life people dying and born again and again but with the wisdom from past... musical wisdom it is what people call "talent", "gift" - you can born with more or lass talent and it means exactly what you has reached in your through lives - every answers is inside you!

Anyway, I'm not closed from critics, I read and understand it, but I like to discuss about any opinion! My discussions or comments don't mean that I'm not aware what is critics!


----------

